# Harbor Freight Ultrasonic Cleaner



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I bought one of these a few months ago, have used it a few times, and love it.

I can fit a whole (disassembled) reel in it (I keep the drag washers out) with some water and Simple Green in it, run in for a few cycles, blow dry and lube as appropriate (lighter fluid rinse then rinse for the bearings). Quick, dissolves the crappus blaccus that gunks everything up.

Handy tool.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Which one did you get? They have 2 different ones and I've been trying to decide what I really need.. Been just fine with hand cleaning but I like to add new things to the arsenal.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

kev2126 said:


> Which one did you get? They have 2 different ones and I've been trying to decide what I really need.. Been just fine with hand cleaning but I like to add new things to the arsenal.


I thought about the bigger one, but I bought the small one, a Curado fits in it just fine

http://www.harborfreight.com/ultrasonic-cleaner-3305.html


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Outearly said:


> I bought one of these a few months ago, have used it a few times, and love it.
> 
> I can fit a whole (disassembled) reel in it (I keep the drag washers out) with some water and Simple Green in it, run in for a few cycles, blow dry and lube as appropriate (lighter fluid rinse then rinse for the bearings). Quick, dissolves the crappus blaccus that gunks everything up.
> 
> Handy tool.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you have not yet done so, try it using distilled water with the soap. It works even better that way. The distilled water has less dissolved gases in it from Chlorine or Chloramine like tap water does. Cleans twice as fast as tap water. Mineral Spirits work good too for really nasty stuff.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> If you have not yet done so, try it using distilled water with the soap. It works even better that way. The distilled water has less dissolved gases in it from Chlorine or Chloramine like tap water does. Cleans twice as fast as tap water. Mineral Spirits work good too for really nasty stuff.


I'll try it, thanks.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

How much simple green should I us thanks.


----------



## OhRichie (Aug 21, 2012)

*simple green*

Be careful, too much and it will remove paint.
I had to repaint a dam quick spinner.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Well.....

I googled it, got some precise answers about the Simple Green/Water ratio. I ignored that, of course.

I just fill the device and squirt about 10 squirts of Simple Green in there. Seems to work. 

I'm surprised about the paint removal, it seems like a pretty mild de-greaser. I'll keep an eye on that, though.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Can't you use dish soap like Dawn instead of the Simple Green? Dawn is a hell of a degreaser and wax stripper..


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

simple green works the best, use clr or a similar product on brass gears to clean corrosion off and make them look like new.
i use a zep product purchased from home depot in gallon size.
Do not leave these products setting in unit all the time as the inside of unit will not hold up to the corrosive effects from the cleaners, i know this because i am on my second large sized one. you can save on cleaner materials by putting brass/ or similar parts in smaller size jar and filling tank with just plain water 
good luck


----------

